
Here's Why It Really Sucks To Be An App Reviewer For Apple - hboon
http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-why-it-really-sucks-to-be-an-app-reviewer-for-apple-2012-7?op=1
======
to3m
I wonder if Business Insider spell it D*ck Cheney?

